# Ameracauna hens



## ben70b (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a couple ameraucana hens here around north central Illinois? I'm having trouble tracking some down, thanks


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Buy chicks from a hatchery in the Spring. Seems like such an obvious answer really.


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

If there was a swap thread we could swap eggs. My lavender pullets should be ready in three weeks. I was using them for different colors in my Olive Eggers, now I put them back in with the Lavender Roo.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

mstricer said:


> If there was a swap thread we could swap eggs. My lavender pullets should be ready in three weeks. I was using them for different colors in my Olive Eggers, now I put them back in with the Lavender Roo.


That is a really cool idea. Swap thread not sale.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes. Swap books, waterers, eggs, cool!


----------



## ben70b (Sep 16, 2012)

What has to be done to create such a thread, anyone know?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Start a new thread under the appropriate category heading. Pretty sure you can do it from a computer. I mostly work off an iPhone so I am not able to start a new thread from my phone. (That I know of. Help Cogburn who also has iPhone 4.)


----------



## ben70b (Sep 16, 2012)

K, I started a swap thread under vendors called bird-supply swap, what u guys think? Think it will take?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Way to go Ben! Wish I had something to swap. :-/


----------

